# Error ID: 108A?



## Neko123 (May 20, 2011)

Hello, I'm trying to find a rout from Traverse City MI to either Sacramento or Vallejo California but the site keeps telling me "Error ID: 108A" and that it can't load the data. Could someone tell me what I'm doing wrong or if there is a rout?


----------



## Eric S (May 20, 2011)

Neko123 said:


> Hello, I'm trying to find a rout from Traverse City MI to either Sacramento or Vallejo California but the site keeps telling me "Error ID: 108A" and that it can't load the data. Could someone tell me what I'm doing wrong or if there is a rout?


There is a route (rout?) but it requires an overnight stay in Chicago.


----------



## HoosierStater (May 20, 2011)

Neko123 said:


> Hello, I'm trying to find a rout from Traverse City MI to either Sacramento or Vallejo California but the site keeps telling me "Error ID: 108A" and that it can't load the data. Could someone tell me what I'm doing wrong or if there is a rout?


Error 108A:

When Amtrak was rolling Julie out, there was some question as to how effective she would be. To be safe, Amtrak had her baptised. Error 108A handles the case where Julie gets raptured: i.e. a premillenialist apocalype. If the apocalypse turns out to be postmillenial, then Error 108B will be used instead: "Error 108B: Your travel dates are after the end of the world. Please select an earlier date." :giggle:


----------



## AlanB (May 20, 2011)

Eric S said:


> Neko123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I'm trying to find a rout from Traverse City MI to either Sacramento or Vallejo California but the site keeps telling me "Error ID: 108A" and that it can't load the data. Could someone tell me what I'm doing wrong or if there is a rout?
> ...


Correct!

Neko, because the bus connects to a train to Chicago, which in turn gets into Chicago so late at night that it misses the train to the west coast the system will not automatically book you a ticket for that trip. They should make the error more descriptive I won't deny, but that is the problem.

If you're ok with the idea of spending the night in Chicago on your on dime, then you can call Amtrak to book that trip. Alternatively, I suspect that you could use the Multi-city function on the website to book the trip.

But again, remember if you do book that trip, Amtrak will not pay for your hotel in Chicago. It's up to you. Additionally you should know that they close Union Station from about midnight to 5 in the morning IIRC. So you can't hang out in the station either, unfortunately.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 21, 2011)

I'm getting that 108A also for STP-MEM????


----------



## Grandpa D (May 21, 2011)

Interesting... I tried a booking R/T from HOS to RVR using the Sunset Limited, Crescent and Cardinal. That requires an overnight in New Orleans, both directions, on my dime. The Amtrak reservation page had no problem with booking that.


----------



## keith (Jan 11, 2012)

trying to find route from williston,nd to pheonex,az


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 11, 2012)

keith said:


> trying to find route from williston,nd to pheonex,az


Great Lakes Air Williston to Denver, then United Denver to Phoenix.

Amtrak does not service Phoenix, at least not by train.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 11, 2012)

keith said:


> trying to find route from williston,nd to pheonex,az


Be aware that there is no Amtrak service to Phoenix proper. The closest stop is Maricopa, AZ, which is some distance out of town. I understand the transportation options to Phoenix from Maricopa are limited, but other posters may know more details.

You can either the Empire Buider to Texas Eagle to Maricopa, with an overnight in Chicago, as they misconnect, or the Empire Builder to Portland, connect to the southbound Coast Starlight, overnight in LA, then the Sunset Limited the next day. The San Joaquin/Thruway Bus that leaves at 6:40 am from Sacramento arrives in LA at 2:30 pm, and the Sunset leaves at 3:00pm. The 6:40 San Joaquin is not a legal, "guranteed" connection from the Coast Starlight. I don't think the Thruway/Sunset connection is legal either, but I seem to remember hearing something that it might be.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 11, 2012)

You can also catch the Southwest Chief from CHI to Flagstaff,Az. and either rent a car or ride the Dog to Phoenix, this is much easier than getting off the Sunsset in the middle of Nowwhere Maricopa!! If you want a train, Id tke this route over the California Route!


----------



## Mackensen (Jan 11, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> keith said:
> 
> 
> > trying to find route from williston,nd to pheonex,az
> ...


Not quite true--Amtrak will through-book you to Phoenix via thruway motorcoach from Flagstaff, but you'll have to walk from the Flagstaff train station to the bus station. Williston-Phoenix fails because the Empire Builder misconnects with the Southwest Chief in Chicago. Amtrak really doesn't handle that kind of north-south routing well. Greyhound will get you there about a day faster, but with five (!) transfers. Prices seem comparable.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 11, 2012)

zephyr17 said:


> I don't think the Thruway/Sunset connection is legal either, but I seem to remember hearing something that it might be.


The Thruway/Sunset connection is a valid connection.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mackensen said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > keith said:
> ...


Forgot about the Thruway connection from Flagstaff. The SWC would also enable a connection via the legal connection between the Starlight and the 7:50 San Joaquin bus connection at Sacramento. That makes it into LA at 4:10 pm, plenty of time to connect with the Southwest Chief. That would make the trip from Williston 3 nights but with 6 transfers (27-11 Portland, 11-Thruway Sacramento, Thruway-712 Stockton, 712-Thruway Bakersfield, Thruway-4 Los Angeles, 4-Thruway Flagstaff). If you left Williston on say a Monday at 11:07 am, you'd arrive Phoenix 9:50 am Thursday.


----------



## john borntreger (Jun 12, 2013)

I am trying to book a trip from minot north dakote to the grand canyon in az I keep getting an error to


----------



## Joeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Try multi city. Eastbound Minot to Chicago Train 8/28 Empire Builder overnight in Chicago on your own. Then Chicago to Williams Jct Train # 3 Southwest Chief and then connecting train to Grand Canyon National Park the following morning.

First part of trip is overnight to Chicago, Next part of trip is 2nd evening arrival in Williams Jct, then next morning departure to Grand Canyon. Or you can arrange van transport from Williams Jct to Grand Canyon Hotels.


----------



## greatcats (Jun 12, 2013)

Or get off in Flagstaff and rent a car.


----------



## greatcats (Jun 12, 2013)

Also, browsing some of the previous info, Flagstaff train station to Greyhpund is walkable, but not a very desirable idea. Taxi needed for that.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 12, 2013)

john borntreger said:


> I am trying to book a trip from minot north dakote to the grand canyon in az I keep getting an error to


For you, I would suggest the #28 to PDX connecting to the #11 to LAX. Overnight & take the #4 to either Williams Junction or Flagstaff!


----------

